# Diy Root tabs, don't wanna kill fish



## Cloud9Aquariums (Jul 13, 2015)

So I've got my planted tank up and running, but I think that my cryps and swords need some root tabs. I kinda don't have the budget to now go by the seachem product, so I want to try diy. I already have gelatine capsules, and I'm looking for the right fertiliser. The only thing I have is Wonder lawn and leaf. It's a 7-1-3. 
Here's s link to product info: 
http://www.capegardencentre.co.za/node/278

I can't for the life of me find any ingredients list, there's nothing on the bag.

Is this fertiliser too general and will it be problematic for my aquarium? 
Any help is much appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

The problem is that most terrestrial fertilizers use ammonia instead of nitrate as a nitrogen source. So unless you know for sure there is no ammonia in there it will be a big risk. I would pay the extra dollars for seachem or perhaps a cheaper brand from your lfs.


----------



## losa (Jul 16, 2015)

I use osmocote plus from the garden section in your local hardware store. I've put it in capsules and even just sprinkled under the substrate when making a new tank. It works great with no issues in the 7 tanks I've had from high tech to low tech. highly recommended and widely used.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Put a few granules of the fertilizer in a glass of water and stir. Then let it sit until the granules are starting to dissolve. 

1) How long did they last? 
Few minutes? Don't use it, even inside gel caps. 
Few hours? May use VERY sparingly, in gel caps. 
Still solid after several hours? Good possibility, especially in gel caps. 

2) Test the water for ammonia:
Zero? Probably OK, in gel caps. 
Tiny hint of color after several hours? MAYBE OK, just use a few. 
More than that? DO NOT USE. 

If the fert passes both 1 and 2, then try a few, and monitor the tank. 
Bury the gel caps really deep (touch the bottom of the tank)


----------

